# nigger



## campillo1991

Hola,

Estic fent una traducció de l'anglès al català d'una part de la novel.la de Mark Twain "Huckleberry Finn" i m'agradaria que em proposessiu traduccions de la paraula "nigger" al català. 

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Kalimi5t

Hola campillo!!

Podries escriure la frase sencera per tal de veure el context??

Així de primeres "negre"... Pero si preguntes és que per alguna cosa no t'agrada!


----------



## campillo1991

Perdoneu, el context és el següent: but when they told me there was a State in this country where they'd let that nigger vote, I drawed out. 
Es tracta d'un tros de la novel.la en què el to és completament racista. És per això que "negre" no m'acaba de fer el pes perquè trobo que no té una connotació racista. 

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Kalimi5t

Doncs no t'ho sabria dir segur, però no sé si negre té connotació racista. Es pot parlar de negres i blancs sense connotació racista? No ho sé, potser ja pel context es pot entendre si té connotació o no... Per mi no ho és del tot. Clar que com cantava en Bob Marley "mentre el color dels ulls sigui més important que el color de la pell hi seguirà havent guerres"...

En aquest article de Wikipedia (en castellà) parlen d'ètnies i a sota hi ha un requadre en que parlen de negres i blancs... I crec que Wikipedia ha d'intentar ser correcte en aquests temes....

Eufemismes? Versions políticament correctes? Doncs "persones de color", "afroamericans" (als EUA)...


----------



## campillo1991

Moltes gràcies per la teva ajuda!


----------



## Sertori

Hola,

potser "negrot" donaria aquest matís despectiu que busques.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Potser "_Negrata_"?


----------



## rldavis

Hola,
Crec que "negrot" o "negrata" pot servir en aquest cas. Twain va  escriure el diàleg al segle XIX, quan el terme "nigger" era usual entre  blancs com referència als negres als Estats Units (evidentment amb  significat racista).

Perquè el sapigueu, actualment "nigger" és un dels tabús lexicals més  forts del anglès americá. És una paraula que moltes persones no poden  dir en públic, a causa de l'història de racisme al meu país. Podem  utilizar l'eufemisme "the N-word", però sempre cerquem una expressió  alternativa. És impossible llegir aquestes línies de Twain sense  ganyota. 

Doncs el "nigger" de Twain va ser menys fort que el terme actual, està  súper cargat de polèmica. Com no soc natiu (com podeu percebre del meu  català imperfecte) no puc donar-vos un equivalent millor en català que  capti el to de Twain. Però em semblava important deixar constància en el  forum del terme pels futurs traductors que l'afronten.


----------



## Peano

La traducció més fidel de _*nigger *_és simplement _*negre*_. Recordeu que prové del llatí _*niger*_.


----------



## merquiades

campillo1991 said:


> Perdoneu, el context és el següent: but when they told me there was a State in this country where they'd let that nigger vote, I drawed out.
> Es tracta d'un tros de la novel.la en què el to és completament racista. És per això que "negre" no m'acaba de fer el pes perquè trobo que no té una connotació racista.
> 
> Moltes gràcies!



Jo personalment posaria "però no m'ho podia creure quan em va dir qui hi havia un estat d'aquest/a país/unió on deixarien votar un home de color/ un home negre".  Sí, creus que el element racista és essencial i fort posaria "negre" o "negrot"... depèn de tot el context, però m'estimo més "home de color" tot i que en Rldalvis porta tota la raó. Sé que el terme era freqüent i normal entre molts blancs en el sigle XIX, i encara se sent, però... També pots alternar si has de traduir aquesta paraula moltes vegades.  Una altra cosa: afroamericà no és una bona solució per a aquella época, i home negre em sóna una mica menys racista que "negre" a seques... més neutre si cal.  Salut!  És una novel·la interessant però difícil per a una traducció... sobretot pel dialecte que fa servir en Twain.


----------



## Peano

Jo penso, més aviat, que el sentit pejoratiu estaria en substantivar l'adjectiu, ometent la paraula _home _, _persona_...:
" però quan van dir-me que hi havia un Estat en aquest país on deixarien *aquest negre* votar... " [" but when they told me there was a State in this country where they'd let that nigger vote... "]

En canvi, això no seria tan pejoratiu:
" però quan van dir-me que hi havia un Estat en aquest país on deixarien* aquest home negre* votar... "


----------



## ursu-lab

Fa poc vaig llegir que van "actualitzar" l'obra de Mark Twain i hi van treure precisament la paraula "nigger" i al seu lloc hi van posar "esclau":

He trobat aquest article del gener passat on expliquen que:

... a *new edition *of Mark Twain’s _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ and _Tom Sawyer _in  which the word “*nigger*”– which appears 219 times in the former and four  times in the latter– *has been replaced *with the far more innocuous word  “*slave*.”


----------



## merquiades

ursu-lab said:


> Fa poc vaig llegir que van "actualitzar" l'obra de Mark Twain i hi van treure precisament la paraula "nigger" i al seu lloc hi van posar "esclau":
> 
> He trobat aquest article del gener passat on expliquen que:
> 
> ... a *new edition *of Mark Twain’s _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_ and _Tom Sawyer _in  which the word “*nigger*”– which appears 219 times in the former and four  times in the latter– *has been replaced *with the far more innocuous word  “*slave*.”



Hola Ursu-lab,
Tens raó. Han parlat de fer una edició menys racista per als nens perquè és una obra important de la literatura americana que s'ensenya en gairebé totes les escoles, i creien que la versió original amb la paraula "nigger" utilitzada tantes vegades no era bona per a ells... però la nova versió sí tenia molta polèmica. Certes persones diuen que no es pot canviar les paroles d'un escriptor tan important.  Ignoro si al final han fet la nova versió o si l'apliquen.

Parlant del nostre fil. Fa molt de temps que vaig llegir la novel·la, doncs no recordo bé aquesta parte que estem traduint. Però sé que al segle XIX hi havia estats americans on hi existia l'esclavitud (principalment al sud.. crec que el lloc de la novel·la era Mississippi) i altres on l'havien abolida (al nord, per exemple). El que jo entenc de la citació d'en Campillo és que aquest home negre pot ser d'un d'aquests estats on era considerat lliure i per tant podia votar. Doncs no podem traduir "nigger" sistemàticament com "esclau" perquè no ho era. Seria interessant veure la "nova" versió per saber el que han decidit en aquest cas... però és cert qu'en Campillo ha de veure molt bé el context i si "aquest home negre" era o no era lliure, i d'on venia.  Però crec que vol traduir la versió original.  Segeixo pensant que seria millor fer servir "home negre" o "home de color". És més segur. Gràcies per l'enllaç interssant!


----------

